# Projekt Gefrierschrank



## 10chris40 (13. August 2012)

Hallo
ich habe mir eine kleines projekt vorgenommen, welches ich in naher zukunft gerne verwirklichen möchte und zudem ich noch einige anregungen und ratschläge, sowie hilfe, bräuchte.

Da ich meinen rechner gerne mal an die grenzen seiner leistungsfähigkeit bringe, möchte ich mein system einfach noch ein wenig übertakten.(Reason unter ausreitzung fast aller möglichkeiten in kombination mit Abelton Live und scratch live)

momentan arbeitet meine intel core i7  920 cpu auf 4,2 ghz. Ich bin mir aber sicher das da  die grenzen noch nicht ausgereizt sind.

Mein vorhaben ist nun, meinen Radiator (Mora2) in einem gefrierschrank zu verbauen und somit eine kühlung zu erzeugen, welche theoretisch die wassertemperatur, gesetz dem falle der rechenr ist aus, auf -20 grad kühlt.

um das problem von gefrierendem wasser zu vermeiden, habe ich mir gedacht, einfach einen gewissen anteil an frostschutzmittel im kühlkreislauf zu verwenden. meine viel größere sorge ist, das probelm des kondenswassers, welches sich auf allen metalischen teile im kühlkreislauf absetzen wird und vermutlich auch auf dem DIE des CPU oder sogar auf den metalischen teilen des mainboards.

ich bin mir nun nicht sicher über die art der isolierung, wäre es besser mit knetmasse alle metalischen teile abzudecken und hinterher noch isoliermatten darum legen, oder reichen sehr eng gewickelte isolierbänder( aus isoliermatten geschnittene streifen). Allerdings weiß ich dabei wiederum nicht, wie ich das mainboard am besten isoliere, denn ich denke das dauerhafte -20grad zu nem dauerbeschlag führen werden und bei nicht genügender isolierung der tod der technik unausweichlich ist
( meine pumpe will ich im 24 stunden betrieb laufen lassen um eventuelle einfrierungen des wassers durch stillstand zu verhindern und da die eheim 1048 230volt eh auf 24 stundenbetrieb ausgelegt ist sehe ich da keine probleme). 
Zudem wäre es interessant zu wissen,ob diese temperaturen(-20) zu schäden führen wenn sie dauerhaft anliegen.

Über die grafikkarte will ich mir erstmal noch keine gedanken machen da ich das system erst einmal im versuchsmodus testen möchte.
In dem sinne hoffe ich auf anregende diskussionen welche mir eventuell noch gute ideen oder ratschläge und lösungen bringen

P:S: Danke für die geduld meinen text zu lesen


----------



## nulchking (13. August 2012)

Wird das Wasser nicht gefrieren und somit kein Kühlkreislauf aufbauen können?


----------



## hendrosch (13. August 2012)

Ich würde eventuell noch einen sehr großen AGB im Gefrierschrank "Bunkern" damit die Temps nich so schnell hoch gehen. Die Isolierung stelle ich mir auch schwer vor allerdings habe ich hier schon öfters was von eine Art lack helsen der felxibel bleibt und einfach wieder abziebar ist das wäre zum testen wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## 10chris40 (13. August 2012)

im wasser wird 50%tige frostschutzlösung verwendet umd dies zu verhindern, steht aber im text

Die agb´s extra zu bunkern ist ne sehr gute idee, hoffentlich weis da noch jemand genuer mit diesem lack bescheid danke schonmal


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2012)

Vergiss den Humbug mit dem Gefrierschrank 

Wenn du deine CPU übertakten willst um sie auszureizen geht kein Weg an Ln2 oder Dice vorbei.
Und für 24/7 lohnt der aufwand nicht da du für weniger geld eine CPU bekommst die auf stock schon schneller ist wie es der 920er je sein kann.

Zumal deine 4,2 ghz mit dem 920er schon so ziemlich das max sein sollte mit der die CPU dauerhaft funzt und selbst wenn sie dann mit 4,5 Ghz läuft ist der zugewinn zu gering für den aufwand


----------



## 10chris40 (13. August 2012)

Es geht mir hier rein darum was ich mit einfachen mitteln aus meiner cpu herausholen kann ohne mir lösungen von herstellern kaufen zu müssen.
zudem habe bis auf die mittel zum isolieren alles da mein rechner läuft mit nem mora2 und ner eheim 1048 ich kaufe also nichts dazu. Und im cinebench rennt meine cpu im moment mit 7,34 punkten wärend ein  i7-3770K 7,59 punkte hat. finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht

und den aufwand mache ich mir nur weils mir spass macht ihn mir zu machen ich kann nur gewinnen oder verlieren das ist das spiel


----------



## Balthar (13. August 2012)

Also ich finds Interessant , bin gespannt auf erste Ergebnisse


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2012)

Ich wollte dir den Spass ja nicht vermiesen sondern in eher noch vergrößern 
Leih die einen Dicepot bestell dir für ein paar euro trockeneis und dann hab richtig Spass 

Aber mal scherz beiseite was für ein Board hast du denn und welchen BLCK erreichst du darauf ?


----------



## Professor Frink (13. August 2012)

Ach Gottchen, 

nichts gegen dich aber alle halbe Jahre taucht diese Idee hier auf. Mir ist bisher kein Fall bekannt wo das ganze wirklich realisiert wurde und zwar aus guten Gründen. 

a) überschätzen die meisten die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Gefrierschranks. Der ist nämlich nicht dafür gemacht gegen Last zu kühlen d.h. selbst wenn er nur leicht offen ist bekommt er schon Probleme, vom konstanten reinblasen warmer Luft rede ich hier noch garnicht.

b) wird soeine Konstruktion höchstwarscheinlich die Krone der Ineffizienz sein und innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit ein Loch in deine Geldbörse schmilzen durch das bequem ein Z77 Board + 3570k passen.

c) Ist da nix mit "kühlen auf -20°", ein Gefrierschrank braucht schon einige Stunden um stillstehendes Wasser auf diese Temperatur zu kühlen, wenn du das Wasser alle paar Minuten an einer 130W Lastquelle vorbeiführst is Essig mit -20°.

Das ganze ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ein guter Rat. Wenn du wirklich übertakten willst, organisier dir nen gebrauchten Pot und etwas Dice.
Wenn du mehr leistung für 24/7 haben willst, kauf dir nen aktuelles Ivy Bridge System.


Gruß Frink

Achja, diese vorher erwähnte Isoliersubstanz die du wieder abziehen kannst ist höchstwarscheinlich Liquid Tape


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. August 2012)

Isolieren ist auch kein problem. Nimmst eine *dünne* Schicht Knetradierer von Faber Castel auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte falls du die auch Kühlen willst, damit kein Kondenswasser die Kontakte auf dem Mainboard brücken kann. Danach eine oder zwei Schichten Armaflex Dämmung drüber. Schläuche der Wakü mit Armaflex Rohrisolierung dämmen.

Wenn man sowas länger nutzen möchte und nicht nur zum Benchen kann man auch noch Heizfolien auf die Rückseite der Hardware machen.


----------



## 10chris40 (14. August 2012)

zu a da ich das seitenteil aufbohre und die schläuche durch die seitenwand legen will sehe ich keine probleme mit warmer luft, die vorhanden durchführungen werden mit bauschaum( ein gigantisch guter isolator) wieder verschlossen um lufaustausch mit der raumluft zu verhindern

zu b ich habe alles da ausser die materialien zu dämmung, eine 7 watt pumpe im 24 stunden betrieb laufen zu lassen sehe ich nicht als sehr hohen faktor und der gefrierschrank naja mein gott. Das system soll ja nicht 24 stunden laufen, lediglich die pumpe damit kein wasser einfriert
also ist der kostenfaktor schonmal nicht relevant
wenn es mir um effizinz bei der sache gehen würde würde ich 1000 euro für ne stickstoffkühlung ausgeben, es geht mir um just for fun spass an der freude und deshalb interessieren mich die stromkosten nicht

da ich vorhabe einen selbstgebauten agb im gefreirschrank zu verwenden welche mit etwa 2-5 liter wasser gefüllt sein soll hat das wasser eine sehr viel höhere abkühlzeit vor dem direkten nächsten kontakt mit warmen kühlern. zudem steht im text das ich mir im klaren bin das die kühlung nur -20grad ereicht wenn die cpu aus ist

Ich verstehe eure bedenken und kann mir vorstellen das es abwägig kling jedoch möchte ich einfach nur versuchen mit simplen einfachen mitteln welcher fast jeder im haushalt hat eine starke kühlung zu bauen. es geht mir rein um die erprobung meiner eigenen fähigkeiten so nach dem motto kann ich es oder bin ich zu doof

ich rechne ebenso mit einem scheitern wie mit dem erfolg

Mein board ist ein Lan Party jr t3h6 
mom läuft mein blck takt auf 210 bei nem muli von 20


----------



## McClaine (14. August 2012)

Hast du Mainboard Chipsatz / Spannungswandler auch mit Wassergekühlt!?
Mit Lukü geht bei dem Mainboard eh nicht mehr viel, und da du den 920 eh mit dem BCLK übertakten "musst" - sei dir bewusst:
wenns MB, Arbeitsspeicher etc nicht mehr hergeben, ist Sense beim CPU Takt / höheren Werten 

Das liebe ich so an dem 1366 Sockel


----------



## 10chris40 (14. August 2012)

bei mir wird alles wassergekühlt als ich bei nem 210blck takt auf dem chipsatz iwas an die 65 grad hatte habe ich alles angefangen mit wasser zu kühlen


----------



## McClaine (14. August 2012)

Hab auch 210 BCLK, bin dann mal gespannt was da noch geht
Glaub aber dass da der QPi schlapp macht, was für Rams hast du?!
Ich hab 1866MHz Corsair Dominator und schaff netmal 1700, weil die CPU aufgibt lol


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2012)

Hoffe du machst schön viele Bilder... bin da echt mal gespannt auf das ganze.


----------



## timbo01 (14. August 2012)

Hört sich interessant an. Mach ordentlich Bilder und berichte


----------



## Professor Frink (14. August 2012)

10chris40 schrieb:


> zu a da ich das seitenteil aufbohre und die schläuche durch die seitenwand legen will sehe ich keine probleme mit warmer luft, die vorhanden durchführungen werden mit bauschaum( ein gigantisch guter isolator) wieder verschlossen um lufaustausch mit der raumluft zu verhindern
> 
> zu b ich habe alles da ausser die materialien zu dämmung, eine 7 watt pumpe im 24 stunden betrieb laufen zu lassen sehe ich nicht als sehr hohen faktor und der gefrierschrank naja mein gott. Das system soll ja nicht 24 stunden laufen, lediglich die pumpe damit kein wasser einfriert


 
Mit warmer Luft meinte ich auch nicht die Luft von draußen sondern die erwärmte Luft die aus dem Radiator im Gefrierschrank kommt. Oder willst du einfachnur einen AGB in dein Kühlschrank stellen und auf einen Radi verzichten?

Ich würde dir zu möglichst vielen Radiatoren im Gefrierschrank raten und evt. das Wasser auch durch Kupferrohre etc. leiten dort um die Wärme schneller abgeben zu können als wenn du das Wasser einfach in nem Bottich da reinpackst.


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

Ich will mal die daten deines Gefrierschranks sehen 

hier mal die Daten eines kleinen handelsüblichen:
"*****Gefrierteil:*

4 Schubladen mit silberner Griffleiste
Inhalt Gesamt netto (Liter): *88*
Gefrierkapazität in 24 Std. (kg): 4
Maximale Lagerzeit bei Störung (Std.): 14
Luftschallemission in dB(A) re1pW: 42
*Weitere Vorteile:*

Fast Freeze Funktion
Manuelle Abtauung
stufenlos einstellbares Thermostat
LED-Anzeige
*Weitere Daten:*

Farbe: weiß
Farbe Seitenteile: weiß
Klimaklasse: N
Gerätemaße H/B/T (cm): *84,5/55,0/58,2*
Anschlusswerte (V / A / W): 230 V/0,8 A/110 W"
Das Ding nimmt schon 110W aus der Steckdose, nach allen Verlusten wird er keine 100W gegenkühlen können. Das sieht du auch an der mageren Angabe, dass man für 4kg Frieren einen Tag brauch.


So jetzt haben wir dein System, was oced natürlich noch mehr Wärme als normal produziert.  Allein der CPU hat schon stino 130W TDP. Meiner Meinung wird die kalte Luft im Gefrierschrank nach wenigen Minuten "verbraucht" sein, da er es auch nicht schafft aktiv zu kühlen, wird der Gefrierschrank schön als Isolator wirken. Damit meine ich, dass die Luft drinne schon wärmer sein wird als die raumluft und sich das noch hochschaukelt.


Alleine an der Energierechnung sieht man schon, dass es nicht gehen kann, jedenfalls nicht als geschlossener Schrank. Wenn du natürlich die Kompressorkühlung zerlegst und nur den Verdampfer in deinen Kreislauf einbindest, dann wird das schon einen Unterschied bringen. Das Wasser halt großartig unter Raumtemperatur zu bringen halte ich für schwierig, zuviele Komponenten liegen frei etc.


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2012)

Kann man das so rechnen?

Ich meine wenn er den Mora drin hat und ein 5 Liter behälter is das ja extremviel fläche die zum Abkühle da ist.. Außerdem wird das system ja über nacht runtergekühlt und wird sich an einem Tag sicherlich nicht über 20 Crad erwärmen bei soviel Wasser und Kühlfläche.


----------



## target2804 (14. August 2012)

hast du mal die Dichte des Wassers dabei beachtet? die ist nämlich größer als bei 20°C. die größte dichte hat wasser bei 4°C. Was dir evt passieren könnte, dass es anhand wechselnder temperaturen zu druckschwankungen und damit evt zu kurzem einbruch des systems kommt.


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Kann man das so rechnen?
> 
> Ich meine wenn er den Mora drin hat und ein 5 Liter behälter is das ja extremviel fläche die zum Abkühle da ist.. Außerdem wird das system ja über nacht runtergekühlt und wird sich an einem Tag sicherlich nicht über 20 Crad erwärmen bei soviel Wasser und Kühlfläche.


 
natürlich hat er Kühlleistung in dem AGB gespeichert, allerdings wird das nicht lange reichn.

und wie soll man das sonst rechnen? natürlich ist das stark vereinfacht.  Die fläche im gefrierschrank spielt keine große rolle, da ja die leistung identisch bleibt. in unserem Beispiel sagen wir mal, der Gefrierschrank schafft 100w wegzukühlen, das System verheizt 200w. Also heizt du mit 100w den innenraum des Gefrierschranks.

Somit haben wir im Gefrierschrank ne steigende Temperatur, komme was wolle.

P.S. kannstes ja mal testen^^ http://www.unbeirrbar.de/de/teelichtwatt

Ein Teelicht hat 30-40W, also 3 Teelichter in den ausgeschalteten Gefrierschrank und nach 15min mal innentemperatur messen^^


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2012)

wie meinst du einbruch? das die Punmpe versagt wegen zuviel wiederstand?


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal das er nen Hochleistungsgefrierschrank hat der 400 Watt kühlleistung hat^^


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> hast du mal die Dichte des Wassers dabei beachtet? die ist nämlich größer als bei 20°C. die größte dichte hat wasser bei 4°C. Was dir evt passieren könnte, dass es anhand wechselnder temperaturen zu druckschwankungen und damit evt zu kurzem einbruch des systems kommt.



vlt eher einbruch, sprich defekt im leitungssystem. bei 4°C ist die Dichte am größten, sprich das kleinste Volumen. ale anderen Temperaturen führen zur ausdehnung und druck im system.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das er nen Hochleistungsgefrierschrank hat der 400 Watt kühlleistung hat^^


 
sowas baut aber keiner , da es dann kein gefrierschrank mehr ist, sondern ne aktive kühlung^^

Kauf dir sowas und gut ist:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-unter-den-Gefrierpunkt/Wasserkuehlung/News/


----------



## SchnickNick (14. August 2012)

Naja aber die Kompressorkühlung die du da vorgeschlagen hast ist mehr als überteuert für das was sie an Leistung hat!!!


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

mir gings nur ums prinzip, hab mir den artikel nichmal durchgelesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

10chris40 schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier rein darum was ich mit einfachen mitteln aus meiner cpu herausholen kann ohne mir lösungen von herstellern kaufen zu müssen.



Es sind aber keine einfachen Mittel. Und hochwertige Isolierung, die deinen gesamten Wakükreislauf bzw. die Hardware drum rum vor Kondenswasser schützen wird, gibt es auch nicht umsonst. Dazu kommt der Wertverlust der mit Isolierung verunstalteten Komponenten (Restwert dann ~0), der Stromverbrauch der Kühltruhe und der enorme Zeitaufwand für die Bastelei (die sich auch noch jedesmal wiederholt, wenn du von kurzzeitigem Subzero Benchbetrieb auf Normalbetrieb wechseln möchtest). Würdest du in der Zeit arbeiten gehen, hättest du danach wahrscheinlich ne einfache Kaskade zu Hause stehen.




Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu möglichst vielen Radiatoren im Gefrierschrank raten und evt. das Wasser auch durch Kupferrohre etc. leiten dort um die Wärme schneller abgeben zu können als wenn du das Wasser einfach in nem Bottich da reinpackst.



Der Mora kann vermutlich schon passiv mehr Wärme in den Gefrierschrank abführen, als dessen Kompressor wieder rausschafft. Da wird er keinerlei Probleme bekommen.




the.hai schrieb:


> Alleine an der Energierechnung sieht man schon, dass es nicht gehen kann, jedenfalls nicht als geschlossener Schrank. Wenn du natürlich die Kompressorkühlung zerlegst und nur den Verdampfer in deinen Kreislauf einbindest, dann wird das schon einen Unterschied bringen.



Auch dann wird er die angepeilten Temperaturen nicht schaffen. Wie du selbst sagst: 4 kg in 24h (klingt selbst mir nach verdammt wenig - steht aber so da). Nehmen wir an, das ist von +20 °C Raumtemperatur auf -20 °C Gefriertemperatur und wir haben ~die Wärmekapazität von Wasser (mehr wirds sicherlich nicht sein  ). Dann entspricht das einer abgeführten Wärmeleistung von ~180 Wh am Tag. Oder einer Dauerleistung von sensationellen 7 W.
Eine direkte Integration ist also vollkommen sinnlos, denn fürs benchen würde ich einen Wasservorrat von wenigsten 50, besser 100 Litern empfehlen, den er unter der Woche schonmal runterkühlt.


----------



## sen1287 (14. August 2012)

*kopfschüttel*

die kühlschrankgeschichte kannst du ganz schnell vergessen, auch kein gefrierschrank wird dich an das gewünschte ziel bringen.
ich möchte dich nur vor unnötigen kosten bewahren.

die angebotenen kompressorkühlungen sind mehr als empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht vom fach ist. ansonsten wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann kauf dir einen copeland verdichter (die kiste will ich nicht freiwillig ins haus stellen) "ab 1500€ gehts los". von den weiteren kosten für die zahlreichen bauteile abgesehen, zudem brauchst du spezielles equipment, welches du mit sicherheit nicht im keller liegen hast 

nur zur info: ein kühlschrank ist für ~5°C AUSGELEGT, wird er permanent durch erhöhte temperaturen beansprucht, so wird er keine 24h überleben, davon abgesehen das er nicht annähernd kühlen kann. 
wer damals in physik aufgepasst hat, der kann sich das auch an drei fingern abzählen wie sich kälteleistung im bezug auf wärmeleistung verhält. sprich du brauchst mindestens das doppelte an kälteleistung wie wärmeleistung um überhaupt etwas zu bewirken. dazu brauchst du das dreifache an elektrischer energie um die kälteleistung zu erzeugen. 

also bevor du großartige pläne schmiedest, schnapp dir lieber ein lehrbuch bzw. fachbuch und belies dich. das findest du unter dem punkt technische wärmelehre -> linksgängier kreisprozess

so viel zur theorie und dann kommt ... die praxis 

ich bin zwar auch nicht direkt vom fach, aber dafür konnte ich bereits beruflich an diversen kälteanlagen mitwirken. somit liegt bei mir bereits mehr als nur der grundstein 
hoffentlich konnte ich es mit einfachen und verständlichen worten deuten, worauf du dich einlassen willst, aber das geht zu 1000% in die hose.


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2012)

> Mein board ist ein Lan Party jr t3h6
> mom läuft mein blck takt auf 210 bei nem muli von 20


 
Das beantwortet aber nicht ganz meine Frage die gewesen wäre ...was schafft denn dein Board maximall an BLCK ?

Wenn dieses nämlich nicht mehr wie 220 zb hergibt kannst du dir den ganzen aufwand von vornerein sparen da dann dein Board limitiert egal wie du was kühlst


----------



## 10chris40 (14. August 2012)

@
*the.hai* 

Ich weis nicht ob man das so rchnen kann und ich weis auch nicht ob du eventuell recht hast mit der sache, 
in meinen kühlkreislauf schwappen so an sich knappe 3 liter wasser, plus der 5 liter agb im gefrierschrank, somit sind etwa 8 liter wasser vor beginn des systemstartes auf minus 20 grad gekühlt. ich habe mir noch nicht die mühe gemacht wieviel quadratmeter fläche der mora hat, aber diese selber ist ja zu beginn des systemstartes auch gekühlt diese faktoren dürfen nicht vergessen werden
aber da es sehr plausibell klingt denke ich im moment über extra kältespeicher nach, welche eingesetzt werden könnten um die grundtemperatur länger aufrecht zu erhalten.
Um die wassertemperatur wirklich nur an den kühlern zu erhöhern werde ich alles was möglich ist isolieren nur das mittel weis ich noch nicht wirklich

@
*Professor Frink*
hatte ich auch schonmal im sinn aber schon lange wieder vergessen und denke das es die beste möglichkeit wäre um die kälte zu halten danke für den tip


Insgesamt soll es der versuch einer alternativen kühlung sein ohne auf verbräuche zu achten
Der versuch wird zeigen ob ich lust habe es stehn zu lassen oder nicht. und ich werde auch sehen ob ich schwankungen haben werde oder ob die sache stabil läuft


----------



## Professor Frink (14. August 2012)

Welchen Tipp? :o

ruyven_macaran hat mit seiner Anmerkung schon ganz recht, es wird nicht funktionieren.

Du betonst hier immer wieder dass du mit möglichst kleinen Mitteln eine gute subzero-Kühlung bauen willst. Das Problem ist nur: Es wird nicht funktionieren wie erwartet und preiswert wird es schon garnicht. Ich will dich nicht davon abbringen, auch weil die genaue Dokumentation eines solchen Vorhabens hier im Forum noch fehlt, aber wenn du mal in die Extremkühlung reinschnuppern willst würde ich dir dringend zu einem Pot und etwas Dice raten bevor du viel Geld und Zeit in diesem Projekt versenkst. Wenn du möchtest leihe ich dir auch gerne gegen Versandkosten nen paar Tage einen Pot.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. August 2012)

Therads die einen Kühlschrank im Kühlsysten beinhalten sollten hier mit dem Hinweis, dass es physikalisch einem solchen Kühlgerät nicht möglich ist, die entsprechende Kühlleistung zu erbringen, gesperrt werden.

Alles weitere findet sich auch unter www.gidf.de zu diesem, nennen wir es einmal verspielten Versuchsaufbau.


----------



## the.hai (14. August 2012)

Wir gehn das jetzte mal durch:

Es spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle, wieviel du an Wasser vorkühlst. Denn irgendwann ist das Wasser warm und das ist der Punkt. Wie stellst du dir das praktisch vor? 

wenn das wasser dann zu warm ist, dann musst du wieder 2tage pause machen, damit das wasser wieder kalt ist? unpraktisch^10



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest leihe ich dir auch gerne gegen Versandkosten  nen paar Tage einen Pot.
> 
> Gruß
> Frink



greif ZU, einfachere möglichkeit zum reinschnuppern gibs nicht...


----------



## Sunjy (15. August 2012)

Also grundsätzlich fände ich die Dokumentation mit Bildern schon recht genial.. Leistungsdaten des Kühlschrank wären mal ganz interressant. 

Und klar sollte das wasser irgendwann mal warm werden.. aber wenn er es schafft 20-30 Liter wasser auf -20 Crad zu kühlen dann müssen die ja erstmal warm werden.. ich glaube das schafft er selbst wenn er 12 stunden lang zockt nicht. 

Aber wir weren sehen.

@TE Wenn du das Geld hast und die Zeit .. ziehs durch ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## the.hai (15. August 2012)

um die 20-30 liter auf -20°c zu bringen, würde theoretisch bei dem von mir gezeigten gefrierschrank 5-7,5 Tage dauern...

und bei den vorhin angesprochenen 8litern würdest du mit 100w in einer stunde 10°c zulegen.

das mit den 100w heißt 200w abwärme (cpu+mobo)-100w "kühlleistung". graka böeobt extra oder was?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

Und um die 30 l Wasser anschließend von -20 °C auf -10 °C (mit +10 °C braucht man nun wirklich nicht anzukommen, wenn es um höhere OC-Werte geht) zu erwämen braucht er dann ca. 350 Wattstunden Wärme. Ein stark bertakteter (und darum gehts) Bloomfield liefert diese bequem in 2 Stunden, dazu kommt der Wärmeeintrag durch mangelhafte Isolierung und durchs Board. Ein bißchen wird er dadurch gewinnen, dass er ja nicht die ganze Zeit volle CPU-Last anliegen hat - aber mehr als 2,5 h würden mich überraschen.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2012)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Und klar sollte das wasser irgendwann mal warm werden.. aber wenn er es schafft 20-30 Liter wasser auf -20 Crad zu kühlen dann müssen die ja erstmal warm werden.. ich glaube das schafft er selbst wenn er 12 stunden lang zockt nicht.


 

Ich bin auch Laie, aber ich sehe das anders.
Achtung Milchmädchenrechnung zur Erklärung wieso ich denke was ich denke:

 Eine normale Wakü hat einen Durchfluss im dreistelligen Literbereich pro Stunde. Nehmen wir mal an, 100l/Stunde. Bei 20 Litern kalten Wassers fließt ein Liter Wasser also pro Stunde fünfmal durch den Kühler. Sagen wir mal der Kühler erwärmt das Wasser jeweils um 20°. Wenn diese 20° nicht komplett weggekühlt werden (wozu der Kühlschrank nicht ansatzweise in der Lage ist) ist das komplette Wasser nach einer Stunde (trotz leichtem gegenkühlen) schon weit über dem Gefrierpunkt.  Ich vermute mal, der Gefrierschrank wird nichtmal die Funktion eines Radiators signifikant verbessern können. Vielleicht hast du im Endeffekt nach 2-3 Stunden zocken 10° weniger Wassertemperatur als mit einer normalen Wakü. Das bringt dir zum overclocken gelinde gesagt, nix.

Wenn das ganze völlig falsch ist, bitte ich natürlich um Berichtigung. Alle Werte habe ich sehr grob geschätzt, bin aber der Meinung, sie sind plausibel.

*edit:*  Jop, ruyven-macarans Rechnung macht ebenfalls Sinn und untermauert meine These. Klingt nur vllt etwas wissenschaftlich korrekter 

Gruß Frink


----------



## the.hai (15. August 2012)

Es ist absoluter quatsch und punkt.

Verschwende deine bastelwut lieber für schöneres. Leih dir doch einfach mal nen pot aus und machs richtig. Oder ne kompressorkühlung, aber nicht sonen schmuuu hier.
Oder nimm aktuellere hardware, beim 3770k sind 5ghz unter luft kein problem.


----------



## McClaine (15. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber nicht ganz meine Frage die gewesen wäre ...was schafft denn dein Board maximall an BLCK ?
> 
> Wenn dieses nämlich nicht mehr wie 220 zb hergibt kannst du dir den ganzen aufwand von vornerein sparen da dann dein Board limitiert egal wie du was kühlst


 
Das befürchte ich ja auch 
Der 1366 is einfach ne Sau was das übertakten angeht, Speicher runterschrauben und extreme Spannung am CPU, dann geht was lol


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Ein 920er kann man schon takten 
Mit passender Hardware und kühlung .......klick 

Ich würde erst mal den Multi runtersetzten und mal schauen was das Board an BLCK macht.
Falls damit was geht kann man sich immer noch gedanken darüber machen wie man ihn kühlen will .

Am besten Pot drauf, Dice rein und dann kann man den 920er mal ausreizen


----------



## Professor Frink (15. August 2012)

True, Dein Link funktioniert nicht 

Einen i7 kann man sogar sehr gut takten! Nur weil alle von Sandy und Ivy verwöhnt sind ist es nicht so, dass man einen Prozessor nicht takten kann nur weil man erst etwas drüber nachdenken muss 

Ich würd auch empfehlen erst zu testen was das Board unter normaler Kühlung an BCLK macht. Nur wenn du den Maximaltakt unter Luft (max. BCLK x 21) nicht fahren kannst könnte diese Gefrierkühlung zumindest ansatzweise nützlich sein. 

Man sollte auch bedenken dass bei "richtigem" subzero OC sich dieser Wert noch stark nach hinten verschieben kann um so ca. 20 Mhz.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2012)

Inzwischen schon


----------



## stimpi2k4 (15. August 2012)

Stell den Radi im Winter bei -20°-30°C nach draußen dann must du dir wegen der Kühlleistung keine Sorgen machen, 
weil nach deriner Theory würde der Gefrierschrank wenn die Tür offen ist den Raum kühlen statt aufheizen. 
Wieso haben Gefreierschränke nur 100-300 Watt  man braucht doch immer mehr Watt zum Kühlen als das System an TDP hat.

Das einzig Nachvollziehbare, was auch Sinn ergibt, wäre wenn du das Wasser mit Frostschutz z.B. 3L auf -25°C Kühlst und dann in das System gibst. 
Denke auch daran, das warmes Wasser schneller gefriert als kaltes.


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Du betonst hier immer wieder dass du mit möglichst kleinen Mitteln eine gute subzero-Kühlung bauen willst.


 
Naja, soll er 4-5 Monate warten, den Radi aufn Balkon stellen und ab gehts...   .


----------



## 10chris40 (16. August 2012)

also ich bedanke mich mich bei allen schreiben, es war erstmal ein reines gedankenspiel ohne irgendwelche rechnungen einzubeziehen. insgesamt klingen die rechnungen sehr plausiebel auch wenn mein gefrierschrank ein leistungsmonster ist...
ich hatte in den letzten tagen nicht die zeit gehabt zu testen welchen blck takt ich maximal ereiche und in den spezifikationen des boards stehts ja eh nichts drin
auf jeden fall werde ich wohl der idee den laufpass geben.

noch eine kleine information über meinen gefrierschrank, es ist ein einzelhandelsgerät welches 350 watt hat und auf ständiges öffenen der tür zur heruasnahme von waren konstruiert ist er schafft bis minus 30 grad in maximaleinstellung, aleine die tatsache das das ding auf ständiges öffnen der tür ausgelegt ist müsste bedeuten das er sehr schnell runterkühlt. und er ist 1,8 meter hoch

Ich werde mich heute mal dran machen den maximalen blck takt zu testen aber ich weis das das lanparty für extrem oc gebaut wurde also mal sehen was geht
und dann weis ich ob ich mal einen pot brauche
In dem sinne wünsch ich einen schönen tag.


----------



## NCphalon (17. August 2012)

Wenn der Gefrierschrank so toll is kannste ihn auch verkaufen und dir dafür ne speziell für Computer ausgelegte KoKü kaufen.


----------



## McClaine (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein 920er kann man schon takten
> Mit passender Hardware und kühlung .......klick
> 
> Ich würde erst mal den Multi runtersetzten und mal schauen was das Board an BLCK macht.
> ...


 
LOL. das packt aber sein Gefrierschrank net 

Trotzdem is der Sockel 1366 ne Saumatz was das Takten angeht. Nichts mit blind den Multi Hochschrauben, da musste man sich entweder ein teueres OC Board kaufen, um überhaupt 210BCLK zu machen, oder 1000 Kronen für den offenen Multi CPU blechen. Zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei, hab aber den 920 und das RE2 auch noch am laufen


----------



## Superwip (19. August 2012)

Ich würde es so machen:

-Gefrierschrenk gründlich reinigen (auswaschen!) wenn er nicht neu ist, Aufkleber und ähnliches entfernen
-Gefrierschrank auf den Rücken stellen (mit dem Deckel nach oben)
-Dennoch muss der Radiator des Gefrierschranks genügend Luft bekommen! Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter schadet nicht.
-Alle Innerein ausbauen, abdichten; Lampe Ausbauen und ihre Spannungsversorgung komplett unterbrechen, eventuell innen vorhandene Schalter nach außen verlegen.
-Zwei Löcher für die Schläuche in die Türe machen
-Den ganzen Gefrierschrank etwa zur Hälfte mit einer Mischung aus Wasser und Glycol im Verhältnis ~2:1 füllen
-einige (so viele wie möglich ohne das das ganze übergeht wenn man die Türe des Kühlschranks schließt) PET Flaschen mit Wasser füllen und einfach lose in der Flüssigkeit versenken
-Schläuche der WaKü duch die Lücher einführen; der Kühlschrank dient praktisch als AGB
-Schläuche thermisch Isolieren, im Bereich des PC auch auf mögliches Kondenswasser achtgeben, Schläuche mit Flüssigkeit füllen

Wenn man den Gefrierschrank nun einschaltet sollte die Flüssigkeit im inneren nach einigen Tagen eine Temperatur von weniger als -10°C erreichen; das Wasser in den PET Flaschen gefriert und sorgt durch seine hohe Schmelzwärme dafür, dass die Temperatur lange Zeit unter 0°C bleiben sollte. Auch wenn die Kühlleistung des Schranks bei weitem nicht ausreicht um den PC direkt zu kühlen kann man so ausnutzen, dass der PC nicht 24/7 in Betrieb ist, geschweige denn auf Vollast, der Kühlschrank dagegen schon, man kann daher Kälte auf Vorrat erzeugen. Reicht ein Gefrierschrank dennoch nicht aus kann man prinzipiell auch zwei kombinieren.

Die enorme Wärmekapazität der großen Menge Kühlflüssigkeit und insbesondere auch die Wärmekapazität und Schmelzwärme des Wassereises in den PET Flaschen sollten jedenfalls locker ausreichen um die Temperatur auch unter hoher Last etliche Stunden (abhängig von der Größe des Gefrieerschranks) zumindest unter 0°C zu halten.

Aufgrund der geringeren Wärmekapazität des Wasser-Glycol Gemischs im Vergleich zu reinem Wasser ist übrigens ein relativ hoher Durchfluss zu empfehlen. Die Pumpe und die Schläuche müssen sowohl mit dem Glycol als auch mit den niedrigen Temperaturen zurechtkommen; mit den meisten üblichen Schläuchen und Pumpen sollte das aber kein großes Problem sein, Glycol ist ja auch in normaltemperatur-WaKüs ein weit verbreiteter Wasserzusatz wenn auch meist in geringeren Konzentrationen.

Um tiefere Temperaturen als 0°C zu halten kann man versuchen eine Flüssigkeit mit niedrigerem Schmelzpunkt in die PET Flaschen zu füllen; man muss dabei jedoch darauf achten, dass sie eine möglichst hohe Schmelzwärme besitzt und der Schmelzpunkt nicht zu niedrig ist da er sonst nicht erreicht werden kann; ein Ansatz wären (sehr simpel) Kochsalzlösungen.

Irgendwo hab ich soetwas ähnliches auch schon mal gesehen, ich glaube es war sogar in diesem Forum...


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nur angefangen den letzten Beitrag zu lesen. Aber den Kühlschrank kannst du nicht einfach so auf die Rückseite legen, weil dann das Öl im Verdichter nicht mehr schmiert.


----------



## Superwip (19. August 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht... das ist aber auch kein unüberwindbares Hindernis, dann muss man ihn eben noch drehen, damit er wieder aufrecht steht.

Drehen des Kompressors ist dabei -je nach Modell- natürlich nicht ganz einfach, zumindest wenn man den Kreislauf nicht öffnen will.

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch Kühltruhen, die prinzipiell oben offen sind.


----------



## zockerprince15 (22. August 2012)

Das ist ein interresantes Projekt, und ich glaube mit den Tipps von superwip würde es klappen, da wenn er nich täglich 20std zockt sollte die zeit ausreichen um wieder genug kälte auf vorrat zu sammeln. Also ich freue mich wenn du Bilder machen würdest. 

Ps: so eine Kühltruhe wäre echt praktischer als
ein gefrierschrank


----------



## zocker4711 (24. August 2012)

Hi 

Ich will dir das Projekt ja nicht Ausreden 
Aber ich kann dir sagen das bringt überhaupt nichts!!!

Habe ich schon mit nem alten Kühlschrank versucht...

Du machst dir da sorgen um die Hardware in deinem PC was Ehr sekundär ist 

Mach dir lieber mal Gedanken wie du 2 Schläuche dicht aus dem Kühlschrank heraus bekommst ohne das der Schrank dir die Bude voll Supt 

Schon mal nen gefrier bzw Kühlschrank abgetaut? Das selbe Problem wirst du da auch bekommen...

Wenn müßtest du einen Kühlschrank in der Art einer Klima Anlage haben...

Weil du wirst im Schrank Stau Wärme bekommen die der Schrank nicht weg bekommt...

Es kommt quasi immer wieder Wärme dazu... Resultat = ne Riesen Pfütze...

Und die Supt irgend wann durch die Gummierung durch... Irgend wie hatte ich das damals auch nicht wirklich berechnet hehe

Resultat war im Endeffekt ein Defekter Kühlschrank mit 2 Löschern lol aber gut der war eh für die Tonne gedacht... Und ehy wenn der Gefrierschrank immer wieder Wärme nach bekommt viel Spaß bei der nächsten Strom Rechnung...

Grüssli

Ahhhh und noch was... Mit Silent System kannst es dann auch Knicken  weil der Schrank immer Geräusche macht... Glaub mir ich habe alles versucht bevor ich es dann sein lassen habe...

Wie gesagt auch wenn dein Schrank es schafft sogar in 30sec wieder bei Minus 20 zu sein wirst leider immer das Problem mit neuer kommender Wärme haben und das Resultat ist halt kondenz...

Wenn nicht vergessen 1x alle 2 Tage den Kühlschrank komplett zu entleeren )) aber stell ihn in die Nähe einer Badewanne weil so nen Kühlschrank voll mit Wasser da kommt was zusammen ))


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. August 2012)

Rechenbeispiel: Leistung des Kühlschranks? elektrische Leistung 40W - mit einer Leistungszahl von 1:3 bedeutet das 120W Kühlleistung maximal. So, jetzt Abwärme des Rechners?

So funzt das schon mal nicht.

Der Kühlschrankkompressor muß deutlich über 200W haben, um ca. 600W Kühlleistung zu erbringen. Solche Kühlschränke sind eher selten und erinnern eher an ein Kühlhaus.

Die Geschichte mit dem Kondenswasser kannste doch umgehen, in dem Du einfach alles, außer Netzteil und Laufwerke in Dein Kühlhaus baust. 

Den Rechner kannste dann wieder herkömmlich mit 'nem fetten Luftkühler ausstatten.

So ginge das... Aber es gibt effizientere Wege; und die sind hier alle schon aufgezählt worden.

MfG


----------



## horst--one (29. August 2012)

Kauf dir doch einen gebrauchten Verflüssigungssatz bei Ebay. Damit kannst du dir auf jeden Fall nen guten Wasserchiller bauen. Die Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Leistungsstärken, von par 100 Watt bis zu mehreren KW . 
Als Wärmetauscher kannst einen Plattenwärmetauscher in eine Styroporkiste Packen.

Da hast du dann auf jeden fall was richtiges, keinen Kühlschrank-Unfug. 

hier mal 2 Einsätze 

Verflüssigungssatz 

oder ein bisschen größer

Verflüssigungssatz


Der Wärmetauscher 
Koolance Radiator HXP-135 Plate Heat Exchanger

Die Gibt es aber auch größer und billiger als Zubehör für Solaranlagen etc.


----------

